# What is a sprig of thyme?



## GotGarlic (Sep 11, 2019)

I often see recipes that include sprigs of various fresh herbs as a measurement. Curious what you consider to be a sprig. Which one and why?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2019)

Not sure how to describe "why" that's just my guess and I could be wrong. (I know, not likely)

OK, I just googled it and the consensus seems to be the center one.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 11, 2019)

I think a sprig is pretty small - about 2-3 inches.  In your pic that one on the right would be closest...


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 11, 2019)

Hmm, I've seen that "sprig of Thyme" in recipes, and it is a guessing game isn't it. I guess a lot depends on the volume of the rest of the recipe.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 11, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Hmm, I've seen that "sprig of Thyme" in recipes, and it is a guessing game isn't it. I guess a lot depends on the volume of the rest of the recipe.



That's how I think of it. It could also vary a bit depending on how strongly you want to taste the thyme.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 11, 2019)

I've often wondered about the use of those vague terms, too.  I'd say about the size of the center one, but only guessing, and with each author it may be different.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 11, 2019)

I have always assumed that the precise amount wasn't all that important or the author would specify more exactly.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 11, 2019)

True dat ^.  Yet another reason I'm not a baker. I'm hardly ever precice.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 11, 2019)

I went with the center one. 
Im also not the most precise person when cooking, yet Im a stickler for accuracy ( kind of ironic).  I hate vague terms.  I also dont like when you watch a cooking show, and they say ' if you dont have this ingredient , you can throw in this , that or the other thing ...).   And , the one other thing that drives me crazy is when they cover up the actual brand of whatever they may be using.  When I am follwing a recipe, I like to be as accurate to the source the first time around.  After that , I make my tweets.

Obviously I have issues lol


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 11, 2019)

Middle to right, depending upon the volume I'm making.  I use thyme most often when I'm making chicken salad for sandwiches.


----------



## kenmiller (Sep 12, 2019)

I used it in salads. Just sprinkle its dried leaves on the salad.


----------



## bbqcoder (Sep 12, 2019)

I voted the right image.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 12, 2019)

This is the dish that inspired my question. The recipe says to put a sprig of thyme under each chicken leg quarter. I cut several bunches of stems similar to the one on the left from my garden and scattered them on top of the corn. As it roasts, the chicken drippings run over the thyme and flavor the corn and the leaves pretty much fall off.

For experienced cooks, you can make a judgment call, but new cooks are often afraid to do that.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 12, 2019)

Depends on how much you like thyme. I generally consider it to be the middle one.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't think there can be a right or wrong answer. It would depend entirely on the dish being cooked.  

*GG* for under the leg & thigh of the chicken to flavour the corn I think you chose correctly.  

If you were baking/roasting in the oven and were to place it on top of the chicken leg/thigh/breast I would choose the middle. (I like thyme) 

For single pieces, as in *a* leg or *a *thigh I would choose the single sprig.  

I would also choose a single sprig with a soft green stem (or even a half or pinched top) to serve fresh on top of the meat for the individual dishes on their way to the table if there already is thyme incorporated while cooking but not seen.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Sep 12, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I have always assumed that the precise amount wasn't all that important or the author would specify more exactly.


 
I've always gone with this type of thinking. 

Unless you use a large bunch of a fresh herb, like 2 or 3 or more times the amount shown in # 1, the flavor imparted by # I or # 2 (amounts) will likely be very subtle.
I think if you use the # 3 quantity, you might not even be able to tell that you added it.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 12, 2019)

One stem...


----------



## taxlady (Sep 12, 2019)

salt and pepper said:


> One stem...



But how long and how many branches?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2019)

salt and pepper said:


> One stem...


Is that the one on the right in the picture?


----------



## caseydog (Sep 13, 2019)

If I leave the thyme leaves on the stems, it is because I plan to pull them out at the end of the cook. So, I don't know what a "sprig" is, precisely. Not sure how much it matters between one stem and three stems. 

If a recipe is calling for just the leaves, it will usually give teaspoons or tablespoons as a measure. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 13, 2019)

"Sprig" size is determined by how strong I want a flavor of that herb. And the volume of the other ingredients in said dish. So, it could be the left, it could be right, it could be the one in the middle.

Did that help?


----------



## caseydog (Sep 13, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> "Sprig" size is determined by how strong I want a flavor of that herb. And the volume of the other ingredients in said dish. So, it could be the left, it could be right, it could be the one in the middle.
> 
> Did that help?



Clear as mud. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 13, 2019)

Oxford,  Cambridge and Collins pretty much agree with each other. 

Wiki and a bunch of others 'branch' ( ) out into other definitions.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 13, 2019)

This is what Fine Cooking says.
https://www.finecooking.com/article/what-we-mean-by-a-sprig


Cooking Light is slightly different.

https://www.cookinglight.com/healthy-living/what-is-a-sprig-of-thyme


----------

